# Unique opportunity to own an aston martin db10



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The only DB10 to date to be made available for private ownership
◾Opportunity to own a piece of automotive history
◾To be auctioned on February 18th to raise money for Médecins Sans Frontières










21 January, 2016, Gaydon: The Aston Martin DB10 - the first car created exclusively for James Bond by British luxury brand Aston Martin - is to go under the auctioneer's gavel at the London auction house of Christie's on 18th February with proceeds donated to Médecins Sans Frontières.

'Spectre - The Auction' celebrates the release of the 24th Bond film on Digital HD, Blu-ray™ and DVD with 24 special auction lots going under the hammer for charity, led by the Aston Martin DB10.

Celebrating the great British brand's half century with Bond, which started with the iconic DB5, the DB10 gives a glimpse of the future design direction for the next generation of Aston Martins. Production of the DB10 was strictly limited to ten examples of the bespoke sports car which was developed and hand-built by the designers, engineers and artisan craftspeople at Aston Martin's Gaydon headquarters in the UK for the latest Bond film, Spectre.

The DB10 to be auctioned, is the only car to date in the rarest DB lineage to be made available for private ownership. It is also the first ever Aston Martin to receive a platinum award from the Aston Martin Works Assured Provenance scheme. The Assured Provenance process is the first official authentication programme to be provided in-house by Aston Martin. Drawing on the unrivalled knowledge of a committee of authoritative Aston Martin experts, the pioneering Assured Provenance certification programme is administered and run by the brand's world-renowned in-house heritage car facility - Aston Martin Works.

As part of the painstaking procedure of examination and authentication, the DB10 has undergone a digital scan which has been verified and held in a secure archive for future reference.

The DB10 features a 4.7-litre V8 petrol engine and six-speed manual gearbox. It has an estimated top speed of around 190 mph. The car features an all carbon fibre exterior, while the interior has been painstakingly handmade using fine luxury leathers, carbon fibre and aluminium.

Most of the DB10s were modified for use in the filming of Spectre, but the DB10 offered at Christie's is one of only two "show" cars, which were left unmodified and used for display purposes. This DB10 took pride of place at the world premiere of Spectre at the Royal Albert Hall in London and has been signed by James Bond himself, Daniel Craig. The auction will take place on 18th February at Christie's King Street auction house in London.

To register for this once in a life time opportunity, please visit [email protected]. Further information about the auction can also be found at www.christies.com/bond.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

That's me registered, anybody else? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lottery Winners, front and centre please.......


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Alan W said:


> That's me registered, anybody else? :lol:
> 
> Alan W


I have been politely declined after a credit check came back with a score of "Not a snowballs chance in Hell!"


----------



## Ashtray (Jan 14, 2014)

Who's going to hazard a guess on the sale price?
2.95m


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

5+m

Andy


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Chris Evans might be bidding, by all accounts he'll be looking for something to exercise his bragging rights with, in the upcoming revamped TG series - having fallen prey to Sabine's driving style...... :tumbleweed: [dons fireproof suits and checks for nearest exit...... ]


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

"Artisan craftspeople at Aston Martin's Gaydon headquarters"



FFS.....


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Chris Evans might be bidding, by all accounts he'll be looking for something to exercise his bragging rights with, in the upcoming revamped TG series - having fallen prey to Sabine's driving style...... :tumbleweed: [dons fireproof suits and checks for nearest exit...... ]


I thought his collection was only the prancing horse


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Anybody up for a Group Buy?


----------



## diverzeusy (Dec 14, 2012)

think i'll pass, 
maybe a tad too deep for my pockets :wave:
what is the estimate?? anyone know


----------

